# Has anyone fed their P's a rat?



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I have 11 pygos in a 125....I feel that one mouse or 2 isnt enough food for all to get some pleasure. So I am going to try feeding a nice sized rat. I feel that with a school of this size...one or 2 caribe will sack up and make the intial blow to get them into a frenzy...







...your thoughts?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

My thoughts??? Here's my thoughts:

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition Forum_*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

And my thoughts...

It will be a big ass farkin' mess!


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I think it will be friggin sweet.







yeah I am sure it will make a mess, but isnt that why we have filters ? and do some water changes ? Throw one in there !!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Be sure to get that on vid for all of us!


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

stab the rat in the head with a nail before you throw him in so at least hes dead before he gets his sh*t ripped apart.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

be prepared for the huge mess


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Not to put a dampener on things but you are not doing it for your p's. It's just for your sick pleasure. I just hope your going to kill the poor rat before ya let it get ripped to shreds. There's no need to put rats and big animals in with your p's when they will eat beef heart and dead fish. What would ya do if the rat put ya in a big tank ful of great white sharks.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

thanks for playing...but Im not doing it for my sick pleasure....its a good food source


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Maybe a good food source but don't ya feel guilty. Dead frozen food or beef heart is a good food as well. In the wild that rat could make a run for it but in your tank it can't there is only 4 glass walls. Come on man have a heart.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

I dont think its a big deal. After all a rat is a dirty rodent. My buddy feeds his 5 reds rats and when mine are bigger I will to.


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

Maybe it's just me but i could'nt do it, I know its just a rodent but i used to keep fancy rats and i just could not look a it's poor face as its swimming for its life.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Shred Revolution said:


> stab the rat in the head with a nail before you throw him in so at least hes dead before he gets his sh*t ripped apart.


 that sounds a little F-ed up to me...i'd rather let the fish do the job...at least its natural


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

As for a adult rat all you would end up with at most is a no footed rat.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I couldnt do the rat thing either. I have had too many rats and mice as pets and i like the little guys. But I have no problem feeding live feeders to them.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

take a tazer to the rat, then throw him in, he wont feel a thing


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I see this turning into another big flame fest


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

v4p0r said:


> I see this turning into another big flame fest


 Oh no, it won't....


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

besides, a taser wont kill a rat. It will only put it through more undue angiush and piss it off. I know from past experience as I had many large boids and was looking for a "humane" way to kill them.-that rats ,that is.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Before you even try or think about doing this gesture. Look up past threads by members whom done this before. I can honestly tell you that some couldn't wait to find bigger prey for their Ps, while some saw the pain, suffering, and nastiness just to see a min of action by their Ps. From there on, you decide what path you'd want to take with this.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

jeeeeez.......who cares what ppl feed their fish.......

there fish = they can feed them what they want 2.

ez.


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

I've seen some of the mouse videos and thats enough for me. But, whatever floats your boat, those rats will probably die anyway being suffocated by a big damn snake.

I will still try a mouse or two when myine get big though...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Kill the RAT, FEED the RAT!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2003)

just give it a try.


----------



## Xenocobra (Sep 6, 2003)

make a vid please


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

yeah you definatly should feed it mice a rat and be sure to make a video of it and post it on here or you can take some pics and post it here too


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

This is a great post! I have heard that I should kill the rat with a blow to the head with a nail, and then maybe tazer its ass. Maybe I should tear gas one and then throw him in there. LOL!!!! I have fed my p's plenty of mice starting when they were just 3 inches long. They get plenty of feeders and worms and usually one mouse a week. It takes less than three minutes to hit the mouse, and once that happens, less than five seconds till there is no trace it was in there in the first place. If it were me, I would try it, and be prepared to clean up some rat guts afterwards. I know I will not try this until my p's reach 8-10 inches. Crunch all ya want, we'll make more!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> thanks for playing...but Im not doing it for my sick pleasure....its a good food source


 You can usually find frozen rats inteneded for feeding to reptiles that you can thaw in a pail of warm water before using as a "good food source " Mothers girlfriends and wives don't approve of the microwave method .
To each his own...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

VOYAGERXP said:


> Not to put a dampener on things but you are not doing it for your p's. It's just for your sick pleasure. I just hope your going to kill the poor rat before ya let it get ripped to shreds. There's no need to put rats and big animals in with your p's when they will eat beef heart and dead fish. What would ya do if the rat put ya in a big tank ful of great white sharks.


 if u dont like it dont post if he wants to put a rat in there we dont have to agree but its his choice go for it dude get it on video sh*t i can eat veggies and be healthy but i choose to eat meat and die happy IMO ur a p*ssy anyway friggin PETA lol :rasp:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Please do not feed your piranhas with a live rat - it is sick

Rats are very inteligant and also quite big - this would not be a humain act.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> thanks for playing...but Im not doing it for my sick pleasure....its a good food source


no it is not a good source of food - if you want a good food source try beefheart


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

If u have to go through with it, make sure its dead cos that rat could easily take a chunk out of your beloved fish!! Ifeed mine rat-pups but i wouldnt put anything in there that has hair or fur. Just my opinion though.


----------



## vinnycaz (Jul 22, 2003)

hey vP40r , you got any pics of that bigass 540 gal tank???


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

do as u wish but sure hope it dont suffer too much =( poor thing .... i wouldnt do anything like that myself onlything i could do is a frozen one


----------



## Dozer (Sep 22, 2003)

Just because rats are intelligent, doesn't mean anythin'. Baically, since fish are dumb ( deumber the rats ), we can kill innocent feeders? I personally think thats a useless sayin'. We see dogs as smart and all, but out in some coutnries, DOG = PROTEIN... its just the facts... sure kill the rat would be better, for it to have a more HUMANE death... like put it in a CO2 bag or somethin', or shock it. That way, you see blood and gore and guts, but it feels nothin'.

Just my two cents

Mike


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

AT LEAST PUT IN A DEAD THAWED ONE IN.....DON'T LET A LIVE ONE SUFFER. ITS MEAN, ESPECIALLY IF IT TAKES THEM A WHILE TO KILL IT
FROZEN ALL THE WAY


----------



## Dozer (Sep 22, 2003)

Frozen also eliminates the parasite factor which mab e bad for the fish... A live one could cause some serious damage to the fish as well, remember, the rat will thrash and will try to do somethin' about it gettin' attacked...


----------

